# Melanotan Joint Pain



## Kusakup (Jun 24, 2011)

Can melanotan 2 contribute to joint pain?


----------



## prop01 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have not heard anything like that Ken Tuck ...

I have not had any problems myself .


----------



## Kusakup (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been on my cycle and bout 2 days after I started melanotan my shoulders and elbows been hurting.


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2011)

My cock hurts on it. because i keep beating it.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jun 24, 2011)

ive never heard of that.


Didnt have any issues while useing it either


----------



## Fail (Jun 27, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> I've been on my cycle and bout 2 days after I started melanotan my shoulders and elbows been hurting.



unrelated to Melanotan


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

yea the only thing i notice from meltan is a sore cock from fucking anything that moves and some things that dont.it is like taking a whole bottle of blue pills.the best sex drug in the world bar none.to stroung really.and i dont like all the freckles man i have tons of freckles i never knew i had.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Never got the crazy sex drive. But I did get some acne on my chest from it.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

it was bunk if it does not make you dick the hardest thing in the world mine hurts it is so hard.it sounds like a good thing but it gets so hard it is painfull and stays that way for hours and hours.there is nothing that comes close to being as strong of a booner pill not even close.harder than a peice of metal rebar no bs it is CRAZY.


----------



## spaemp3 (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah it drives my sex drive way up but no pain related to it. only a few hours after I shoot it though do u guys notice it long after ? And on the freckles and moles fuckin a I never knew I had so many either they stand out so much a few girls i knew told me I should go get em checked for cancer not knowing really why they just appeared a lot darker


----------



## saddison94 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Joint Health*

These problems _can_ be avoided by taking _Melanotan_ but I think Some joint supplement they reduce joint  pain recently  i read great information about  joint supplement on following websites you can refer this websites for more about joint pain and some joint supplements.


----------

